# Poll: Intense Spyder or Titus Racer X ...



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I need your help to make the right decision. I am in the market for a new FS XC bike. There are two contenders: Intense Spyder (VPP) and Titus Racer X (Horst Link).


















I would like to hear your points of view about both bikes (advantages/disadvantages).

I hope to hear from you soon. Cheers,

Fidel.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Nitrous


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Seriously, though. Your ASR-SL is a beautiful XC race bike. What about something a little different?

Intense 5.5, Yeti 575, 5 Spot, Motolite?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I vote for the Intense. Dont ask, I just have a feeling that it is the right bike for you.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Even though the racer x in black looks so smooth and fast....


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

*Todas OK*

mmm... Con tu Yeti no buscaria mas... cuestión de gustos pero si me preguntas en especifico yo iría por la Intense

o mejor miraría nuevos horizontes como una Singlespeed.... como esta!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

I've heard the Racer X is very good for XC racing because of geometry, nothing to say about the spyder thoug. Have you looked at the Flux, its a bit more relaxed geometry wise than the Racer X but is is a hammer and go bike.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

maybe we need a little mor insight on this: why would u need a yeti asrls, a cannondale rush, a cannondale prophet and wichever you end up choosing? they all seem to cover the same spectrum of biking (racing) If it was up to me, I would choose a different porpouse bike (maybe a 5" or a 6" travel bike... that would be sweet). however if u need a pick out of the two id say the racer-x

again... why??


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

i'd say you would like a lot the intese i like the components xtr


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> again... why??


Because he likes them??

Why would you buy a bike that doesn't suit your riding style or personal preferences??

Not bashing on you Trip... but the guy asked for A or B options.

I'd say Racer-X, but I'm biased towards Titus.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mtbgiovanny said:


> i'd say you would like a lot the intese i like the components xtr


XTR wheels? The ones that used to sing when coasting??

He already has some nice Cross-Max, why would he devolve to XTR??


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

no doubt he likes them... but hes already got really nice bikes that suit his needs... unless he plans on getting rid of one (or two perhaps... and if so can I have one?) i just think it would be better getting something a bit different so he can have diferent rides. how bout a really really light hardtail for a trail with lots and lots of climbs or maybe a bike that would adapt better to a certain trail that he feels his current bikes struggle on a bit... just my $.02

oh and btw, i did cast a vote for the titus, just thought we could use a bit more input to give him better suggestions


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

triphop said:


> no doubt he likes them... but hes already got really nice bikes that suit his needs... unless he plans on getting rid of one (or two perhaps... and if so can I have one?) i just think it would be better getting something a bit different so he can have diferent rides. how bout a really really light hardtail for a trail with lots and lots of climbs or maybe a bike that would adapt better to a certain trail that he feels his current bikes struggle on a bit... just my $.02
> 
> oh and btw, i did cast a vote for the titus, just thought we could use a bit more input to give him better suggestions


I agree on triphop.... I have two very similar bikes (Moto Lite and Stumpjumper FSR), and I'm really thinking on selling my Stumpy and guetting a HT or something... I'm really thinking on a HT, specially for the muddy seasing comming up. Funny thing, I would probably have to dish out some money to get a HT than to keep my SJ. The problem with the SJ is the frame size


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

mtbgiovanny said:


> i'd say you would like a lot the intese i like the components xtr


hmmm... Vizcaino, are you buying the frame only, or are the pics you posted of the bikes you're looking at? Personally I don't care much for XTR, I think you're just paying for bling, but that's me.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Another plus on the Racer-X, it looks cooler and the color is awesome! (can I post 2 votes?)


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> hmmm... Vizcaino, are you buying the frame only, or are the pics you posted of the bikes you're looking at? Personally I don't care much for XTR, I think you're just paying for bling, but that's me.


Guys,

Thank you very much for all your points of view. It is a hard decision and your opinions will be taken into account. I am not going to buy a complete bike. Even when I posted the pictures of complete bikes, I will only buy the frame.

Cheers,

Fidel.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

triphop said:


> no doubt he likes them... but hes already got really nice bikes that suit his needs... unless he plans on getting rid of one (or two perhaps... and if so can I have one?)


 I believe he is going to sell the rush frame and swap the parts to the new frame.
Oh, and I dont know for what to vote. I personally like intenses, but I dont really have a good reason to back that up.


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> I believe he is going to sell the rush frame and swap the parts to the new frame.
> Oh, and I dont know for what to vote. I personally like intenses, but I dont really have a good reason to back that up.


I have already sold my Scalpel and hope to sell my Rush (complete bike) soon !!!. I will keep two bikes: the Yeti and the new one (Spyder or Racer X).

Cheers,

Fidel.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> I have already sold my Scalpel and hope to sell my Rush (complete bike) soon !!!. I will keep two bikes: the Yeti and the new one (Spyder or Racer X).
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Fidel.


yeah... now that makes sense to me now!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Spider /Racer X best xc fs bikes*



vizcaino said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need your help to make the right decision. I am in the market for a new FS XC bike. There are two contenders: Intense Spyder (VPP) and Titus Racer X (Horst Link).
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

> > GLAMOUR


hahahahaha


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

sooo what is it goin to be


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

He bought the Spyder.


----------

